# New kitchen time



## Salar (24 Feb 2020)

I'm ripping out the old kitchen in our new place.

I've fitted B&Q kitchens in the past, not bad really, but backup hopeless. Homebase years ago were pretty good too. Wickes I've seen some dodgy carcasses from them.

As we have a trade account our last two kitchens have been from Howdens, put they are starting to get pricey these days and the range seems limited.

DIY Kitchens and Magnet seem to get the "best reviews". Anyone have any experience of these or other off the shelf kitchens.

Thanks


----------



## Sharky (24 Feb 2020)

We used Wren Kitchens. The units have been fine, but we choose to use their fitting service, which was terrible. Going to buy a few more units from them, but will arrange fitting ourselves.

The worktops were done by J.Rotherham and they did provide an excellent fitting service.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Feb 2020)

What I did when refitting a new kitchen a few years back was use the planning services of I think it was B&Q. Most carcasses from the big sheds are similar if not the same. Then assembled the units.

The problem DIYers have is with joining the worktops, you won't have the correct tools or expertise. I employed a team of kitchen fitters who did and they did an excellent job. They also fitted all the units and tops. The rest I could do myself. They changed me £250 a day, two days work, so £500. This was a while ago so I guess rates have gone up.


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2020)

Mine came from Wickes, maybe 5 years ago, no complaints (they provided the fitter who was also excellent). They're bound to have an Easter sale on if you can wait (although presumably you can get trade prices there too?)


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2020)

Ex friends of ours had massive issues with Howdens and the 'fitter' they employed, but it's likely their fault - huge price mix ups.

They are ex. friends - the missus was a nightmare, so can believe the 'fitter' rather than the ex-friend.


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Feb 2020)

Salar said:


> I'm ripping out the old kitchen in our new place.
> 
> I've fitted B&Q kitchens in the past, not bad really, but backup hopeless. Homebase years ago were pretty good too. Wickes I've seen some dodgy carcasses from them.
> 
> ...


Magnet Kitchens are the ones the builders and developers use round here- that speaks volumes!


----------



## pawl (24 Feb 2020)

Had a Wix kitchen fitted three year’s ago. First rate fitters.


----------



## Salar (24 Feb 2020)

Thanks All,

I've fitted a couple of kitchens in the past, but this time I'll use our carpenter contact.

Not so young these days and I'd rather be....... 🎣


----------



## Salar (24 Feb 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Magnet Kitchens are the ones the builders and developers use round here- that speaks volumes!



Same down here, bigger firms use Magnet, probably get big discounts, smaller developers use Howdens.

Howdens don't seem to be so good these days, even with so called "trade discounts".


----------



## Rusty Nails (24 Feb 2020)

Unless you are spending huge money on the units there is not a great deal of difference in quality between most manufacturers/suppliers.

The most important thing is the skill of the fitter so don't try and cut corners on that. Also buy the best hardware you can afford to finish it off.


----------



## Salar (24 Feb 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Unless you are spending huge money on the units there is not a great deal of difference in quality between most manufacturers/suppliers.
> 
> The most important thing is the skill of the fitter so don't try and cut corners on that. Also buy the best hardware you can afford to finish it off.



True, our carpenter contact / friend is one of the best you'll find.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Feb 2020)

Whatever you do don't use one of the small independent suppliers, make sure you use Wickes, Wren, Howdens, Magnets, Homebase or B&Q and drive the small shops out of business!


----------



## Cycleops (24 Feb 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Magnet Kitchens are the ones the builders and developers use round here- that speaks volumes!


That might be more do with the fact they get a bigger trade discount than the other sheds give.


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2020)

Mugshot said:


> Whatever you do don't use one of the small independent suppliers, make sure you use Wickes, Wren, Howdens, Magnets, Homebase or B&Q and drive the small shops out of business!


The only small shops around here are extremely high end. Personally, I didn't have 20k to spend on my galley kitchen


----------



## Salar (24 Feb 2020)

Mugshot said:


> Whatever you do don't use one of the small independent suppliers, make sure you use Wickes, Wren, Howdens, Magnets, Homebase or B&Q and drive the small shops out of business!



Our local kitchen supplier only do a full package, they won't do supply only.


----------



## Salar (24 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> The only small shops around here are extremely high end. Personally, I didn't have 20k to spend on my galley kitchen



Same here, and they are very few and far between where I live.


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2020)

Mugshot said:


> Whatever you do don't use one of the small independent suppliers, make sure you use Wickes, Wren, Howdens, Magnets, Homebase or B&Q and drive the small shops out of business!


Maybe you can supply @Salar with his units?


----------



## Heigue'r (24 Feb 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Magnet Kitchens are the ones the builders and developers use round here- that speaks volumes!


I fitted 14 magnet kitchens in a luxury development about 6 months back,no complaints on quality of anything.Did not use their worktops though,instead got a specialist stone fitter.I wouldn't hesitate to buy if I was refitting myself.


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Feb 2020)

Cycleops said:


> That might be more do with the fact they get a bigger trade discount than the other sheds give.


All the base/ wall units are made by the same company who supply all the suppliers... I can't remember the name, I'll check, but it's more to do with the service Magnet give rather than just the price... never had an issue with back-up and support from Magnet- all the rest charge you full price for any returns or changes once order is placed.... so no, it's not all down to the discount cf to Howden and Wickes. Never used Wren, Ikea or B+Q.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> All the base/ wall units are made by the same company who supply all the suppliers..


Wren don't, they make all their own carcasses there is huge margins to be had once the tooling is paid for, over 500% is not uncommon.


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Feb 2020)

I didn't know that - good to know. 

I've heard bad things about Wren among fitters but then with the volume they get through there will always be horror stories occasionally- it'll be how they deal with problems that'll set them apart.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> I've heard bad things about Wren among fitters but then with the volume they get through there will always be horror stories occasionally- it'll be how they deal with problems that'll set them apart.


They don't have any fitters themselves they subby it all, which means you get what you get & they have little control over it. I've also been told mis-shipping of items & people getting each others kitchen is quite common, but no idea how true it is. 

I used to know the owner (before he owned Wren) he had me sacked 3 times as he didn't like hearing the truth, but he had me taken back twice when he found out it was the truth I was telling him  I do know he sacked his General Manager & sent him back to the US.


----------



## Venod (24 Feb 2020)

I have fitted a few kitchens myself, the first one cheap and cheerful, I think it was Status ? the second one Hygena a bit better quality, the latest one we had fitted by a local independent and they made a first class job of it, we had granite tops and splashbacks, highly recommended.


----------



## Salar (24 Feb 2020)

Hygena, that's a blast from the past, now long gone together with Schreiber which is the kitchen I'm taking out.


----------



## Mark pallister (24 Feb 2020)

I used to fit for a living and always used Howdens and got a v good service 
Prices vary massively depending on how much you buy and even how well they like you 
Even from depot depot 
All Howdens peeps are on sales bonus which makes up a big percentage of there wages so there usually up for a bit of good natured haggling


----------



## Salar (24 Feb 2020)

We've used Howdens a few times for kitchens as we have a trade account.
The last time though the prices had risen quite a lot ( we fitted new Howden doors recently and then sold house..doh) and they messed up the order by giving wrong information about door availability which cost us quite a bit to rectify.

Hence the reason to try someone else.


----------



## Ridgeway (24 Feb 2020)

Ikea ?

Fitted our utility room out a few years back and was impressed with the quality and range, seems a common choice here. Also as others have said you can get replacement panels and parts for quite some time vs smaller suppliers.


----------



## johnblack (24 Feb 2020)

I used IKEA for our last one a few years ago. The design service was excellent, priced well, includes 25 year guarantee on workmanship and defects on the units, 10 years on taps and 5 years on appliances. We got it on the interest free credit which you can also use for their third party fitting service, that was also pretty good. Not had an issue in the 4-5 years since it was fitted.


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Feb 2020)

I just replaced an IKEA kitchen which had the carcasses falling apart in less than 5 years. I had to put in a Money Claim Online (small claims court) before they would deal with me properly. They sent out an assessor who wrote in a report that I used bleaches to clean the cupboards and had standing water on the woodwork. Little did they know that my security camera picked up the assessment where I specifically told him that only water and disinfectant were used and never bleach and that I was always careful not to leave puddles of water. They did not want to know even though I eventually told them I had footage, it was only when I gave them a copy of the claim that they started to pay attention to me.

We replaces it with a kitchen from Benchmarx which are the same kitchens as Wickes, but significantly cheaper. Nothing but praise for them (although not their delivery guy), great design and the product seems really good too.


----------



## Salar (24 Feb 2020)

I've read that Ikea are good for the money.( Not so sure now though reading what @Milkfloat says)

One thing that seems to pop up in their reviews is that the units don't have a services gap at the back of the units, but the units are deeper because of this and they hook onto a rail.


----------



## Salar (24 Feb 2020)

Thanks @Milkfloat good information. It's always best to hear things from actual users of a product. I'll check out Benchmarx.

Money is tight on this project as it's a full refurb of the property including kitchen, bathroom, en suite etc.


----------



## johnblack (24 Feb 2020)

Salar said:


> I've heard that Ikea are good for the money.
> 
> One thing that seems to pop up in their reviews is that the units don't have a services gap at the back of the units, but the units are deeper because of this and they hook onto a rail.


That's right, the gap at the back is narrower, if your pipes run flush against the wall at skirting level it isn't a problem and you can just cut a hole in the back board for access to stopcocks and connectors etc. They come round and do a survey before they start the fit to check the plan and also check that the services are all ok, the company that fitted ours came the day before fitting started to change a couple of pipes that wouldn't quite fit, it was an extra charge so you could do it yourself, get a mate in to do it if you'd rather.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Maybe you can supply @Salar with his units?


Quite possibly, perhaps @Salar would like to give me (by PM if necessary) a little more info about where they are in West Wales and I can look at some options.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Feb 2020)

Mugshot said:


> Quite possibly, perhaps @Salar would like to give me (by PM if necessary) a little more info about where they are in West Wales and I can look at some options.




So you are a kitchen fitter..


----------



## Mugshot (24 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> So you are a kitchen fitter..


Nope.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Feb 2020)

I really can't fault IKEA base unit drawers. I've used them in my workshops to store tools and fixings for the last twenty years. I regularly put 15 kg of tools in each drawer of a four/five drawer base unit and they have always worked perfectly.

BTW, IKEA always scores well in the Which? kitchen reviews.


----------



## flake99please (24 Feb 2020)

I used Wren back in November 2018. Absolutely faultless with supply and ordering. J.Rotherham also supplied & fitted our custom worktops, and they too were faultless. I used a local builder who had installed our triple glazing units previously to fit the kitchen.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2020)

Our new kitchen was from Howdens. They were brilliant with us


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Feb 2020)

I bought my kitchen and fitted it myself from Howdens,I got a few quotes and computer images from different suppliers and then had prices to go on.Forget the first quotes,they'll allways go lower and beat their competitors.In the end got a good price.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Feb 2020)

flake99please said:


> I used Wren back in November 2018. Absolutely faultless with supply and ordering. J.Rotherham also supplied & fitted our custom worktops, and they too were faultless. I used a local builder who had installed our triple glazing units previously to fit the kitchen.





Must be nice opening a cupboard and seeing the garden


----------



## derrick (24 Feb 2020)

In our last house i fitted kitchen units from Ikea. Was good solid units. Just a bit of a faf finding all the fittings in the warehouse. Would do the same again if we ever need a new kitchen.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Feb 2020)

derrick said:


> In our last house i fitted kitchen units from Ikea. Was good solid units. Just a bit of a faf finding all the fittings in the warehouse. Would do the same again if we ever need a new kitchen.


Partner wanted a Ikea kitchen but last time I fitted one in the old house I remember what a fecker it was with the plumbing.No room behind and had to move pipework.I don't know if they've changed at all ? There was no recess behind base units.


----------



## annedonnelly (25 Feb 2020)

Mine is being fitted at the minute. The same company who did the last fit in 1992. Turns out both the fitter & the electrician are still working for the company and remember doing the last fit.

Last one was good quality & a good job & I'm expecting the same this time.


----------



## Salar (25 Feb 2020)

Mugshot said:


> Quite possibly, perhaps @Salar would like to give me (by PM if necessary) a little more info about where they are in West Wales and I can look at some options.



Will do this afternoon.


----------



## derrick (25 Feb 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Partner wanted a Ikea kitchen but last time I fitted one in the old house I remember what a fecker it was with the plumbing.No room behind and had to move pipework.I don't know if they've changed at all ? There was no recess behind base units.


Yes you are right, the only one that was awkward was the sink unit, i ended up putting in a false back, But the quality of the units is very good.


----------



## irw (25 Feb 2020)

We did our kitchen units with ones from B&Q about 3 years ago or so, and found them dead easy to put together, and of expected quality. Fast forward to last month, and a friend of ours wanted to refit the kitchen in the house he rents out- we decided to go with B&Q carcasses again, as I had a load of spare doors to fit them. I got so frustrated with the 'new' B&Q units, as they now seem to be much more fiddly, with very poor instructions, that I, at one point, literally screwed the instructions up and tossed them aside. For what it's worth, I'm extremely adept at flat pack stuff, building things from scratch, or a combination of the two! 

On the plus side, as my kitchen worktops are _still_ waiting to be done properly, we decided to buy the router jig and a couple of other neccessary bits to actually do the worktop joints properly...now that we've practiced on his, mine are on the cards for the summer!


----------



## Electric_Andy (5 Mar 2020)

We used a small independent kitchen shop for the doors, drawers and handles. Cam out at about £1k for everything. They didn't do carcasses so we bought them from B&Q but only needed 2 extra as we used the old ones for the rest. We used a dedicated timber merchants for the worktops (Totem Timber, but I think they're only in Plymouth).

The B&Q carcasses were fine, but the drawer runners were slightly problematic, we even had one set of drawer runners that were a different design between L&R. My Dad had to compromise between getting the drawers to open properly and getting the gaps even on either side. Everything worked well but the more discerning person might well get annoyed at the lack of absolute perfection.

We were advised against soft-close fixings for drawers so we avoided them. My partner has these and they've always been a problem. They tend to stop working, or come loose, or both. The Indy chap said he could sell them to us but wouldn't advise it. Apparently the good ones that work are hard to find and very pricey.

The work tops were fine, you just need a router and a dedicated worktop jig (~£80 IIRC). Best to do a test run on scrap first, as the real skill is setting up the jig correctly and getting your bearings on which way things should go in the jig!


----------

